# Elle Patterns - Free



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

Stumbled across this one accidentally. Enjoy.

http://www.elleyarns.com/knitting-patterns/free-knitting-patterns


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the link, some nice patterns there. :thumbup:


----------



## Jolek (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

I can't get the skirt pattern to go to the cart or download it. I don't know what I am doing wrong.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

sweetnessprecious said:


> I can't get the skirt pattern to go to the cart or download it. I don't know what I am doing wrong.


Have you 'joined' ? Like Ravelry, it is free to join and then you can have the free patterns.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I joined also but can't get the downlaod. I will try again later.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

sweetnessprecious said:


> I can't get the skirt pattern to go to the cart or download it. I don't know what I am doing wrong.


I had trouble too, so I clicked on compare, I saved 4 that way then went into compare and was able to put them in my basket, then had to through the checkout and they sent an email with them in. A bit long winded but I did get them eventually. Hope you do too.


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

I got it thanks. I would hate to miss out on such a good offer. God Bless to all.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you so very much. There were some lovely free patterns on the site. I signed up and am waiting for my confirmation e-mail.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this link.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the link. I too have signed up and am just waiting for confirmation e-mail.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

This seemed like a really nice site for patterns, free and otherwise. But, why make it so difficult to access the items they offer.

People who create websites need to bear in mind some of us like SIMPLE. Most make it real simple to join, and it is very easy for them to send sales info to our e-mail, or other links. And it looked fairly simple to order items. Maybe there is method to there madness.

Yes, I am in a whining mood today. But I have noticed this not only on this website but a few others as well.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks - that's a great link!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

After all that it says the requested link is not active.. sheeesh talk about difficult... imagine if i was a paying customer !


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Look like some nice patterns, but I also signed up and cannot get the patterns. My husband who is in IT said not to bother because some of those "little known" sites aren't set up properly and could cause trouble with your computer when you try and try and click on everything to try and view a pattern.

Nice patterns, but I guess better safe than sorry.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice resource. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## GGSX (Oct 26, 2011)

I got a conformation email, waiting for patterns! Thanks!


----------



## Vaike (Oct 31, 2011)

The site is in South Africa. I, too, signed up, got the confirmation e-mail, but after having to provide my shipping information just to get a download, I backed out.
Cute patterns, though.


----------



## Vaike (Oct 31, 2011)

OK, so I decided to fill out the shipping info and get the patterns. Who doesn't need more patterns?  Will do a virus scan after I download them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you, very nice!


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

I tried to get a free pattern, but they want your personal information, and I did give name/address/ph, but to get the free one I would have had to "check out" and give a credit card number for $00.00 charge...no way! 
If you figure out how to get the free pattern w/o a card number, PLMK!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Some nice paterns, thank you :-D


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh, I played around a bit and got it...when you register there is a place when you chceck out by the money order to say no payment required.


----------

